
Loom Network (Techstars '18) launches blockchain-based Q&A site - jmduffy
https://medium.com/loom-network/announcing-delegatecall-com-the-first-dappchain-live-on-loom-network-f95912388a4c
======
kanwisher
One of the devs here, would love to hear feedback.

